# 3D for CP May 9th...



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll be there!!! :crutch::crutch::crutch:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

me to


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

cost for shoot?

this one is for a good cause gang.

camoham


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The cost is 20 bucks a person to shoot then well have an all you can eat grill out with Hamburgers, hotdogs, baked beans, potato salad, chips...etc for 5 bucks more. I'll also have plenty of pop and water for real cheap. :wink:

Each person get's one free entry for our raffle table when they enter plus more chances can be purchased for 1 buck more.

We'll also have another test your skill challenge shot set-up...Last year was a 98 yrd shot on a feeding doe that you had to clean the heart to win, not one person was able to do it:shade: But then again, no one knew it was 98 yards :lol:


Hmmm who knows what we'll do this year but you can bet it will be fun and challenging. If anyone wins it's a 50/50 split the pot payout to the winner.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

What happened with the "Martin Girls" kissing booth?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> What happened with the "Martin Girls" kissing booth?


Well we can still hope Laura can make it.


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll be there again bro to support a good cause.:shade:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

WillieP said:


> I'll be there again bro to support a good cause.:shade:


Maybe this time the rain will stay away and you can actually shoot. :lol:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm hoping we can make it this year. Things fell apart at the last minute last year, but as of right now, it is the only thing we have on the calendar for that day.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll be there again this year. and hopefully the wife can make it as well.
what is the cost for kids? I have 3 boy that are 9,7,4 that wont shoot the whole course.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> We'll also have another test your skill challenge shot set-up...Last year was a 98 yrd shot on a feeding doe that you had to clean the heart to win, not one person was able to do it:shade: But then again, no one knew it was 98 yards :lol:


not like Doc didnt try and try and try and try and try and try and try you get the picture:teeth:


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Take this to the top, Great cause and great people.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

this a great shoot I was there last and had a great time. Will be out of town this year. I got close on the 98 yard deer.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

baylward said:


> this a great shoot I was there last and had a great time. Will be out of town this year. I got close on the 98 yard deer.


And just where are you going that weekend....nothing is more important then my shoot. :lol:


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

goofy2788 said:


> And just where are you going that weekend....nothing is more important then my shoot. :lol:


I will be in Hawaii to see my in-laws.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

baylward said:


> I will be in Hawaii to see my in-laws.


Hmmm...trip to Hawaii or stay home and shoot with me....Man I don't envy you and the tough choice you have to make. :lol:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Dang, the same day as the Topless Jeep Jam in Monroe! The things I'm willing to give up for you!

Guess we'll drive the Jeep to the shoot!


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Can't wait! :wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> Can't wait! :wink:


That's because you've already seen most of the stuff I'm giving away:wink:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Let's see who's coming. C'mon everyone, sound-off!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll most likely be there....I'll try to bring some other fella's as well...MaineYoteKiller, hows that hand healing up??...Harperman


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be there!!!!!



Oh wait, I have to be there.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

im going to do everything humanly possible to make it to that shoot!

short of traveling mishaps, acts of god, or I-70 being closed................i wanna shoot!

camoham


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

The Crossfire Archery crew will be there plus a few extra.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Harperman said:


> MaineYoteKiller, hows that hand healing up??...Harperman


Thanks for asking. The hand is OK. Still in a splint for a couple of weeks.


Hope to be shooting by Father's Day (June 21) :darkbeer:


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

I won't be able to make it, I live in a land far far away...but I hope you have a great turnout for a great cause. 

Good for you for putting this together....

matt


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

mkeyes001 said:


> I won't be able to make it, I live in a land far far away...but I hope you have a great turnout for a great cause.
> 
> Good for you for putting this together....
> 
> matt



Well that land far far away is still only a short plane flight away:wink: :lol:


I do appreciate your support and well wishes.

And for all those who can't attend but would still like to be a part of the 3D for CP remember we are giving away a brand new custom Martin Moab, just click the link in my signature to find out the details of how to enter to win.

for now, here's some eye candy for you!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

That's sure a lot pertier than you are Goof! :bump:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> That's sure a lot pertier than you are Goof! :bump:


Yes it is...I'm hoping that will help attract those that I would normally scare away.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok everyone...only two weeks away!!!!!

For those that missed out last year all you have to do is ask those who came just how much fun this event is. Last year we gave away a ton of items to people and I've got boxes that have been showing up daily filled full of brand new products to give away this year as well.....Who dosn't want to win a brand new dozen arrows....or some new Archers Choice videos....or maybe a Trophy Taker prong horn rest.....or how about a new Sword Centurion, Apex hunter, or twilight hunter....Or who out there couldn't stand to own a new AEP, Shrewd, or Specialty archery hunting stabilizer.....or a set of fine products from Bowjax.....man does the list keep growing....Also thrown into that mix is some awesome hats and t-shirts from some of great archery companies.........So if you want a chance to win some of these...as well as get in on the bow raffle...just show up May 9th anytime after 8pm and fling some arrows


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok everyone...only two weeks away!!!!!
> 
> For those that missed out last year all you have to do is ask those who came just how much fun this event is. Last year we gave away a ton of items to people and I've got boxes that have been showing up daily filled full of brand new products to give away this year as well.....Who dosn't want to win a brand new dozen arrows....or some new Archers Choice videos....or maybe a Trophy Taker prong horn rest.....or how about a new Sword Centurion, Apex hunter, or twilight hunter....Or who out there couldn't stand to own a new AEP, Shrewd, or Specialty archery hunting stabilizer.....or a set of fine products from Bowjax.....man does the list keep growing....Also thrown into that mix is some awesome hats and t-shirts from some of great archery companies.........So if you want a chance to win some of these...as well as get in on the bow raffle...just show up May 9th anytime after 8pm and fling some arrows


Uh er GOOFY is that 8PM or are you ahuh meaning to say 8am?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Uh er GOOFY is that 8PM or are you ahuh meaning to say 8am?



Am, Pm...they just all seem to run together the way you keep me up late these days :heh: :wink:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> Am, Pm...they just all seem to run together the way you keep me up late these days :heh: :wink:


I seem to be doing all the work! :wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofyswife2788 said:


> I seem to be doing all the work! :wink:


Yes I know :whip::eyebrows:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

This doesn't belong on page 2! :wink:


----------



## glipps (Dec 18, 2008)

*great cause*

will be there definitely... great cause and some nice drawings... ttt


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

bump it up:thumbs_up:rockband:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

What this is only two pages, its for a great cause and its more important than what stakes you shoot from... ha ha


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking forward to it...bump for a great cause!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh I guess I will be there...sheesh...got nothin else better to do....:madgrin:


----------



## bowtech jsat 50 (Aug 24, 2007)

*great shoot*

Me and 3 of my buddies shot this last year. It was a party and I am trying to get another group of guys to come with me this year too. Hope to see you there.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

bump this to the top.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

4 days away


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Good Times...Great People!!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

as of now..........looks like the forecast is pretty good too.

hopefully no rain.............might be a touch cooler out!

camoham


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

camoham said:


> as of now..........looks like the forecast is pretty good too.
> 
> hopefully no rain.............might be a touch cooler out!
> 
> camoham


From what they're saying we should have partly sunny skies with a high in the mid 70's...sounds like a great day to shoot


----------



## eno927 (Dec 25, 2008)

*awesome*

cant wait missed it last year.c everybody out there


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

This a great shoot!!! Sorry I will miss it this year but I will be back for it next year.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

as of this morning.............now looks like rain. at least right across the border in IN.

what time is the latest possible registration?

camoham


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

camoham said:


> as of this morning.............now looks like rain. at least right across the border in IN.
> 
> what time is the latest possible registration?
> 
> camoham


I'm most likely going to keep registration open until the afternoon hours...around 4. You may miss most of the door prizes by that time but you can still shoot. I encourage everyone to come out early even if it is raining since we will start giving stuff away at around 1030.....and of course the final item of the day will be the Moab raffle!!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

This is it, finallize your plans, make room on your callendar...tomorrow is the day. Finally here after all this waiting. Come on out and meet some of the AT people you haven't before. Have some good food and good times, it promises to be a blast. Just think, you could walk away with a new MOAB if you are the lucky winner. 

See you all there tomorrow.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like the weather might just be okey dokey.

whoooo hooooooooooo

camoham


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

What's the course looking like? Wife is trying to figure out what to wear. Is it very muddy? As for overall terrain, what are we looking at? Thanks


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

waywardson said:


> What's the course looking like? Wife is trying to figure out what to wear. Is it very muddy? As for overall terrain, what are we looking at? Thanks


Its a little hilly, not bad though, and bring you boots. It was a little soupy last year, and with the rain we've had this spring, it probably will be a little wet.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> Its a little hilly, not bad though, and bring you boots. It was a little soupy last year, and with the rain we've had this spring, it probably will be a little wet.


Will do


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok fellers, tomorrow is the big day! The weather looks like its going to work in our favor so bring your bows and your heart and lets shoot to raise money for an awesome cause! Im looking forward to meeting all of you---oh and cant waite to give away some really awesome stuff!


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds great , wish I could attend.. have fun all.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

it's after mid night and I cant sleep I just want to get on the course and shoot for a great cause.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

smurphy said:


> it's after mid night and I cant sleep I just want to get on the course and shoot for a great cause.



Hmmm...YOU can't sleep, what do you think I'm going through:mg:


----------



## lrh_jr (May 3, 2009)

*Great cause!*

Hope you guys the best with the shoot and hope you make a ton for a good cause! Here it is the 9th, good luck! Other than it being too far away for me to drive from here in the volunteer state, Im headed to virginia tomorrow to IBO qualifier. Hope to see some of you in New York!

Again, best of luck!!!!!


----------

